# RS Rear Bumper VS Normal



## tonedaddy (Nov 29, 2012)

I agree, the RS rear bumper is ugly!


----------



## rcr3 (Feb 22, 2013)

I like the RS bumper better,with the exception of the chrome strip.The rear of the car already has too much chrome on it.I am having the strip on the trunk lid covered with vinyl that matches the paint on our LTZ.


----------



## SummitLTZ (Jan 1, 2013)

If you plan on leaving the stock exhuast, the RS bumper looks pretty nice to me. However, this statement is 100% negated if you put an aftermarket exhaust on there. If you were going that route, a non-RS with a black diffuser is the way to go!! Again, these are just my opinions. Take them or leave them.

Yuck









Yuck









Nice









Best!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

We all agree about the bumper, I found just driving to work noticing what competitors where doing with said bumpers drove me nuts when compared to the cruzes awful but !


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

rmass has an awesome non RS bumper conversion. Wish there was something like that for the RS bumper ...


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

Someone needs to make a diffuser for the RS rear bumper. I want one but none fit the RS. 



Sent from my SCH-I535 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Ive debated the same issue often. The main reason why we wont see a diffuser made for the RS is because the RS model is specific to the US market only and not enough RS' are produced to justify the creation of the product. I was waiting to see wheat the rear of the facelift looks before I swap for a non-RS model.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

RoadRage said:


> I was waiting to see wheat the rear of the facelift looks before I swap for a non-RS model.


 I had not thought of that, that's a great point.


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

I prefer the RS but thats just me, i think it looks alot better than a stock base bumper. 

Maybe im the only one lol


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree with ya on that one phantom also!


----------



## madnutz (Feb 14, 2013)

you guys are cray cray, i prefer the RS bumper


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

That first 'yuck' pic is my car thanks haha.

All the chrome in the rear in now black. Nonetheless, I think the RS looks great.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 3, 2013)

I prefer the RS front, sides & rear bumper. That's why I bought it.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I like my sexy chrome strip in the back.


----------



## DonnieZcruzE (Nov 24, 2012)

GM didnt see RS Cruzen worthy of making splash guards. Not cool, I want some.


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

I love the RS Body Kit. Including the rear bumper, but I just wish there wasn't so few of them, and we could get a nice rear diffuser made for them just to give us some options. Down the road, once I purchase the vehicle after lease is up, I plan hope to get a non-RS rear bumper to do a rear diffuser. Or who knows, maybe complete aftermarket rear bumpers will be available by then. All our body kits are Lip kits right now. I love the RS look front and back.


----------



## Kylejm7 (Jul 10, 2016)

I just want to know will the regular bumper fit on my RS ??? Does anyone know?


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Kylejm7 said:


> I just want to know will the regular bumper fit on my RS ??? Does anyone know?


I think back one will but front won't. That's what they told me here in Croatia when I asked. Only thing is, I have a regular and wanted to install the RS bumpers. Wanna trade?  They told me the back could be done, but front nope, I guess it differs.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Some said it should with modification. The wheel well liners for RS and Non RS are different from a few body shop sources. I kinda want to RS front mine since I need a bumper but still want my eco shudders.


----------

